# 2015 Drivers - Mini Test Part III



## Piece (Feb 25, 2015)

Not another thread about driver reviews?! Yes, sorry, just the one more, , as Silvermere were querying that I was trying a lot of drivers without going for their custom fit. They seem reluctant to let me out with these weapons but I argued my position : In reverse order...

*4. Cobra Fly Z+*

Like Callaway in previous reviews, I've never hit a Cobra. The new Fly range was in and this Fly Z+ caught my eye. This is the one with the flipping weight on the sole, a bit like the sliding weight principle in the Mizuno JPX850. What also caught my eye was the shaft - in a rarity for a shop, this bat came with a X-flex Matrix VLCY 70g. Rude not to try it... The head was white on this one, large sized with the fading livery on the crown tailing off the end. The shaft was noticeably shorter than other drivers I've seen and tested; I'd guess around 44". Address-wise, the head seemed quite open and I knew this was going to be a challenge to get much out of this. And so it proved. I couldn't really find the middle and the 10Â° head just encourages you to fade...not a bad thing if you want to do that! I didn't like the feel off the face, nor come to it, the sound. I found the shaft just too short for my liking. Not my cup-of-tea at all. *OVERALL: 4/10*

*3. Callaway VR*

I don't think this was the Pro version I used, but it did come with a nice Project LZ 6.0 shaft, with the head set at 10.5Â°. Head was good with a matt black finish and their Ping-type turbulator ridges on the crown near the face, broken up with a Callaway logo in the centre. The club sat well behind the ball, offering a slightly closed position with the long Project LZ shaft. With the marketing hype built around 'outrageous speed' and effectively being the X-Hot version 2, this club was promising much. On the range the club went <forum distance> coupled with a too higher a flight for me though. It sounded and felt nice; I think this club will do well for the majority of players. In its current config, it's not for me, but a good package never-the-less. *OVERALL 6/10.*

*2. TM Aeroburner TP*

It has a hosel wing on it, with golf ball-like dimples on the head! It is built for bashing apparently. This version is the TP variant, meaning it gets a good shaft (I had a Ozik MFS Series White Tie 60g in S-flex) coupled with a deeper face than the non-TP model. Unsurprisingly the shaft was looooong but not too long IMHO. Behind the ball it sat very nicely. After a few swings you can tell this beast is out there to hit a long ball! When you catch it, it disappears longer than others I've seen, but you have to launch it lower get the best from it. The sound is good, feel is same and it is well balanced. I wasn't expecting to like this club as much as I did. I think in non-TP guise I'd hate it, but here in TP form, it's great. That's two TM drivers I like... *OVERALL: 8/10*

*1. TM R15 430 TP*

Best on my test here, is the R15 TP 430. In previous tests, I really liked the standard version and was keen to see what the TP has. The TP has the same head as the non-TP, lashed to better and heavier shaft; this one had a TP Speedster 757 Evo S-flex. Again, as the per the stock model, the TP sat very nicely behind the ball and felt beautifully balanced. Pleasingly the shaft length wasn't too long or Cobra Fly Z+ short. Time after time the ball launched beautifully, making a superb sound. The flight was great, low and piercing. My previous criticism of TM drivers is that the stock shaft are a bit naff and you can't feel the club head. With this TP, I could feel where on head I hit it - lovely. *OVERALL: 9/10*

That's the end of my testing. All based on feel, flight, with guesswork on dispersion and distance. No custom fit, all off the shelf. So taking it all into consideration, my ranking based on what I hit:

13. Cobra Fly Z+
12. Ping G30
11. Srixon 545 Z-series
10. Callaway VR
9. Titleist 915 D3
8. Callaway Alpha 815
7. Nike Vapor Pro
6. TaylorMade Aeroburner TP
5. TaylorMade R15 430
4. Mizuno JPX850
3. Ping G30 LS Tech
2. TaylorMade R15 430 TP
1. Callaway Alpha 815 Double Black Diamond​
Before I did this, I'd never put money on Callaway or TM being near or at the top. I thought Nike or Titleist. Just goes to show, there's a lot of kit worth trying.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 25, 2015)

another good honest read.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2015)

So...after all these tests I went for two (yes, two) driver fittings at Silvermere using their GC2 HMT system and range of heads and shaft.

To cut a long story very, very short, I stayed with my current bat as the best the new heads/shafts could give me was the same distance. The thing to take from the session was that I need to work on my AoA to maximise my driver swing speed.


----------

